# sky tv in spain



## roy machin (Oct 25, 2015)

Why can't i get catch up tv on my sky tv..i have it on my account


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

roy machin said:


> Why can't i get catch up tv on my sky tv..i have it on my account


UK Catch UP content is designed to be accessed to users in the UK and UK only.
If you try to connect from outside the UK you will be blocked from accessing it.
This is done by checking the IP address of your internet connection.
So a Spanish IP address would be blocked.

You will need to run a VPN (such as "HideMyAss" or Smart DNS service on your router, to make it look like you are connecting from the UK.
Then content should be available to you.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

What if you watch Sky tv via a dish in Spain using your UK Sky account and card?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> What if you watch Sky tv via a dish in Spain using your UK Sky account and card?


All Catch UP comes from the internet - so it is geoblocked, and you will need a VPN or SMartdns to access it...
Live TV comes from the satellites.

But there is some "recommended" programmes that are downloaded via satellite and stored on the Sky+HD boxes hard drive...in the "new and recommended" section of the guide.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Just one last quickie Sat- big dish and Sky Card from home- but will the actual box from home work if you bring it too or is a different box needed? Thanks


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> Just one last quickie Sat- big dish and Sky Card from home- but will the actual box from home work if you bring it too or is a different box needed? Thanks


A Sky UK box will work wherever it can receive a Sky UK signal.
Some Sky UK channels can be received all over Spain on a "small" dish.
Some of the non Sky free channels (bbc itv) need the relevant sized dish for your area of Spain (from 1mto 6m depending where you are!)

A Sky card will work in ANY Sky box, but for Sky Sports, Sky Movies, Sky HD and recording of pay channels, the card must be in its "paired" box.

So bringing a Sky box (and paired card0 from the UK will work in Spain, but channels it receives will depend on dish size and location


----------



## roy machin (Oct 25, 2015)

how do i get this on my router. i am using a mobile router not fixed line. is downloaded

Thanks for advise roy


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

roy machin said:


> how do i get this on my router. i am using a mobile router not fixed line. is downloaded
> 
> Thanks for advise roy


Find a VPN, then see if your router / device is compatible with their service, then sign up, then input their details into the router. some even provide you with a router with their settings already set up, that you can connect to your existing router, then connect your sky box to that VPN router.

"mobile router" - like a dongle ? Not too sure if these will work or not, or have decent enough speeds, but if it is be careful of your data usage limits... a 1 hour programme can be about 500-1000meg to download


----------

